# I drew Chinaman!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

See? He is in an order i am mailing to Spain! My first out of American order!! 

He is a lifelike picture. The person ordering this wants a colored version too so i'll post that up when i get the time  I am gonna create a page on my website where i'll post the game dogs i'm drawing



















Want some artwork like this? Go ahead and let me know!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Someone comment already, i'm litterally flinching here with excitement


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

totally awesome


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I know isn't it??!!? What does anyone else have to say?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks super good!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

good job on the drawing


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That came out great !!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I added more shading to bring out his muscles. It has a bad outcome but as long as you can still see the image lol.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I think I like the second pic better! Has more definition.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i love it, looks like him, yet with subtle differences to balance out the drawing better, very nice.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> I think I like the second pic better! Has more definition.


haha me too! haha! I'll have to draw me a copy for my site next!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i love it, looks like him, yet with subtle differences to balance out the drawing better, very nice.


The balance of a true artist


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

looks goo as usual...Nice drawlings u got talent


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

hey thats some nice work right there!!
i think i like the shaded pic betterbut they are both really good!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're doing a great job sweetie. Keep up the good work and keep posting up those pix! I think I speak for everyone on here when I say we love your work!!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Could use a bit more blending on the shadows. Like it needs to be smudged a bit. Blending more with the shadows would give it a more realistic effect and it wouldn't look like the shadows are sectioned? If you catch what I'm meaning.

But I could be wrong....I'm not an artist or anything


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

This is one of my favorite pictures of yours! I love it, it looks awesome...you are very talented and really are gonna go places!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

> To everyone one


Thank you all so much! You are inspire me to keep promoting this breed in a good way that is also easy to see through my artwork 

I try to show that this breed is one of the most coolest strongest breeds ever even through Rascal the APBT lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm gonna redraw Chinaman.  Besides, i sold all of my copies i had drew of him sooooo....yeah


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's excellent news! I can't wait to see the re-work of him!! I'm your #1 fan Nisse, lol!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> That's excellent news! I can't wait to see the re-work of him!! I'm your #1 fan Nisse, lol!


:goodpost: LOL! Yep Chinaman's getting a makeover! I'm excited! Thank you so much! Without my fans and friends i wouldn't find reason in showing around my artwork


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Annie do you paint too?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Annie do you paint too?


You're like, one of the very few people who've called me Annie lol 
I used to paint. I used to love it when i was 6 but then i started focusing more on my pencil work and kinda...forgot about it....


----------

